# Robs TT HPA Turbo build



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

First I wound like to thank the guys at NGP Racing who did my install and fabrication.

Okay, when I my first got my TT I intended to keep it NA, with a few bolt on mods which I did for a while. Prior to my HPA turbo build I had the following mod.

-EVOMS V- flow intake 
-Schrick 268/264 cams
-Dubpower headers
-Magna flow high flow cats welded in a USP test pipe
-Dubpower cat-back exhaust
-HPA Haldex Performance Controllers
-Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits
-United Motorsport DSG Performance Software
-ECS Exhaust Flapper Wiring Kit
-Vogtland height-adjustable coilover suspensions
-Bluewater Performance Adjustable Control Arms
AUTOTECH ClubSport 22mm hollow adjustable rear


Below is what was installed by NGP Racing for my turbo build

-HPA 20th Anniversary liquid cooled turbo kit
-Inline Fuel pump
-Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings
-4” Large MAF
-42 Draft Stainless Steel Water Pipe
-AWE Tuning vent mounted boost gauge
-Custom 3 inch exhaust with 100 cell cats, Vibrants Ulta Quiet res, Borla transverse flow muffler and 2.5" bypass exhaust flapper


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice Rob!! I saw the pic on Instagram and was hoping you would post about it. I bet it's fun with the DSG. You plan on getting it on a dyno? Curious to see where your at.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nice Rob!! I saw the pic on Instagram and was hoping you would post about it. I bet it's fun with the DSG. You plan on getting it on a dyno? Curious to see where your at.


 I'll get her on the dyno after I put about a thousand mileS on the kit.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

That intake mani chiller setup is slick. Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Awesome setup Rob! Will be awesome to see at H2O :thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome setup Rob! Will be awesome to see at H2O :thumbup:


 Thanks, I'll definitely be at H2O 


Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice to see the full project. 

Pleasure to work with you Robert.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice build! 

I wish they offered the TT 3.2 with a manual here in N/A... I would have done the same to it! :beer::beer:


----------



## Budgeezer (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats! Looks great.:thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nice to see the full project.
> 
> Pleasure to work with you Robert.


 Thanks for your help and answer all my questions. 


Robert


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2009)

One of my favorite builds to come out of our shop! :beer: Awesome:thumbup: car Robert!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I have seen build threads with the same setup on r32's but this is the first thread I've seen for TT's. Love the build! 

You wouldn't happen to have your stock front bumper anymore would you?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

:thumbup:
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

FatAce said:


> I have seen build threads with the same setup on r32's but this is the first thread I've seen for TT's. Love the build!
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have your stock front bumper anymore would you?


 
Thanks

I still have my stock bumper, I'm probably going to put it back. On the aftermarket one I have on now is fiberglass and has a couple cracks in it.


Robert


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

That thing is gorgeous! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice ride :thumbup: Once I get my TT on the road, we should enjoy some spirited driving maybe?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

18T_BT said:


> Nice ride :thumbup: Once I get my TT on the road, we should enjoy some spirited driving maybe?


 Yes, we'll deathly have to go out and do some Driving😈

Robert


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

hunTTsvegas said:


> That thing is gorgeous! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


 Thanks


Robert


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

looks awesome dude 
was nice meeting u at h2o last year, i have the roadster with the oem euro hardtop 

get any dyno numbers yet?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8tipgls said:


> looks awesome dude
> was nice meeting u at h2o last year, i* had* the roadster with the oem euro hardtop


 There you go.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> There you go.


 umm point is??


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> looks awesome dude
> was nice meeting u at h2o last year, i have the roadster with the oem euro hardtop
> 
> get any dyno numbers yet?


 Thanks,

just finished the 1000 mlie break in period, had the oil change and everything checked, NGP ran data logs and set them to HPA for review to determine how far we can increase the boost. So I should have it on the dyno in the next couple of weeks.





































Robert


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah but how's it feel?? same bottom end? or at least about the same? Whens boost feeling and how's the pull?? get to the fun stuff!


----------



## Budgeezer (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks sweet Robert!:thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

M this 2! said:


> yeah but how's it feel?? same bottom end? or at least about the same? Whens boost feeling and how's the pull?? get to the fun stuff!


 My TT drives as smooth as it did before I added the HPA turbo kit, but packs a lot more power. When you push the pedal down you know it, and a few other car owners found out the hard way(370z, G35 and RS4.) It pulls so hard and fast to redline, that it hits the 7200 RPM limit before I realize I need to shift. When I picked up my car from NGP racing and we launch it in lot, I thought we're going to run out of park a lot before we could stop the car. It accelerates that fast! 

HPA has a basic 20th turbo kit that allows you to add on the following options 

• High flow 100C Cat Cores 
• Inline Fuel pump 
• Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings 
• Large MAF 
• 750ml High Flow Fuel Injectors 
• Performance ECU Upgrade 

The only option I did not get was the 750 injectors. Which I may add in the future after I get big brake kit. I'm glad I decided to keep my schrick 268/264 cam in. The cars power amazes me every time I drive. I can't wait to get it on the Dyno. 

Robert


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Budgeezer said:


> Looks sweet Robert!:thumbup:


 Thanks 

Can't wait to see how your car turns out! I'm sure it will be a beast! 


Robert


----------



## golf44 (Jan 13, 2001)

Awesome Rob 


Spidey


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I went to the donuts x NOVA Rs once a month gtg this morning at the Volkswagen group of America building, met a lot of good folks. On Tuesday I take will take my TT back to NPG to run some logs to see what the boost can be increased and hopefully get her put on the dyno for some number the following week.














































Robert


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful Roadster! 

I wish there were more options like this for the 1.8t. 

Pay/Mod/Kick-ass


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Rford71 said:


> The only option I did not get was the 750 injectors. Which I may add in the future after I get big brake kit. I'm glad I decided to keep my schrick 268/264 cam in. The cars power amazes me every time I drive. I can't wait to get it on the Dyno.
> 
> Robert


 Nice build :thumbup: Look into Genesis II injectors from USRT, best new injector out there for our scene


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

That's cool. Do yourself a favor and get Stasis!! I've had mine since '03 and they do NOT disappoint!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

M this 2! said:


> That's cool. Do yourself a favor and get Stasis!! I've had mine since '03 and they do NOT disappoint!


 Thanks, I'll have to take a look at those Stasis brakes, I was considering doing the RacingBrake.










Robert


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I took off my 19" LM reps and put on my 18" O.Z. ultraleggera on today. The O.Z's are about a 4 pounds savings on each corner and about 13 pounds savings over the stock wheels.



















18" O.Z's. 40.4lb









19" LM reps. 44.2lb









18" stock wheels. 53.2lb











Robert


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> Thanks, I'll have to take a look at those Stasis brakes, I was considering doing the RacingBrake.


 Robert, 

Give Keir or myself a call / e-mail regarding brakes...we can definately help you out...


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Robert,
> 
> Give Keir or myself a call / e-mail regarding brakes...we can definately help you out...


 Will do, I probably won't do brakes until late summer fall, Maybe just before H2O.😈

Robert


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a damn EPC light on, had it scanned at NGP found out it was just this








brake switch $4 and 10 minutes of my time to replace😊

I also was able to take some pictures with another HPA turbo car that NPG had installed





























Robert


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

so, who is faster  

but srsly


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Me!!!!😈


Just kidding, I have no idea, don't know the R's setup.



Robert


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dont mean to hijack but what is your fuzz detector mounted on? Just a sticky pad or what? Im so sick of my windshield mount and cig lighter plug. I have a beltronics and bought the hardwire but havent been able to decide where to put it. 

Awesome build!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

My radar detector sets on a "V4 gadge TT plus disc"



















I like it, fits around vet and keeps you from having to be in the windshield.

Robert


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sweet I have to have one! Where did you get it? I checked amazon, ebay, and google searched and didnt find anything


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Cool mount, and nice picture of the two turbo's!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Cool mount, and nice picture of the two turbo's!


Thanks Keir

Today me and my helper were able to install my black baseball glove seats.



























My helper sitting in my old seats.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow that looks way better than I expected. Love how they look! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> Thanks Keir
> 
> Today me and my helper were able to install my black baseball glove seats.
> 
> ...


Freaking fantastic.

Your helper is top notch.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I thought baseball seats had the dimpled leather in the inserts? Either way, I'm hella jealous.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow
Nice find!! Look great!!
I hear those are even rarer then the brown ones


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

20v master said:


> I thought baseball seats had the dimpled leather in the inserts? Either way, I'm hella jealous.


They do have the dimples, It's just hard to see from the poor lighting in my garage and iPhone camera.

Here's a picture before I clean them up and install them.










Robert


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great seats, beautiful setup, beautiful car. Where are your dyno numbers and how much boost are you pushing? opcorn:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

She's been dynoed twice at 15 psi and 17 psi. I just made a slight adjustment to the exhaust and will be back on the dyno next week. She is at about 400 whp and 400 TQ.


















Robert


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not bad numbers Rob but I would expect to see 450 both ways for 15psi.
However if your not running at least 264 cams or pushing 7k rpm, then your numbers are ok.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve, I have the schrick 268/264 cam, I found out when they installed my exhaust flapper they cut a small hole restricting it.




















Robert


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

So, are you saying your exhaust was being restrictive?
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe so, I'll find out next week.

Robert


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have an Oettle flapper fitted which works like OEM but its bigger and uses vac to open.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> I have an Oettle flapper fitted which works like OEM but its bigger and uses vac to open.
> Steve


I'll be replacing the one I have with 70mm one from HPA.


Robert


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

It feels like I'm reading emails with you two signing your names at the bottom of each post.. :laugh:

400 is not bad at all considering most people expect you to only be pushing >300hp. I'd been wondering for a while why Audi didn't turbo the 3.2 from the get go.. the new TT is only 360hp for the TTRS. Smaller engine in the new TTRS than your 3.2l, but it's also TFSI technology (whatever that is)


Chuck


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

If anything the 3.2 would have been supercharged instead of turbo, less heat and less to go wrong.
ABT is an Audi Motorsport Specialist who offer SC conversions which take the TT to 320-340 brake.

Rob and I are affiliated to a rare and small community of about 6 or 7 blown 3.2 TT that post up, it's nice when we can chat on a similar level as this conversion stuff can be a little technical and quirky which all adds to the learning curve.
Steve


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> If anything the 3.2 would have been supercharged instead of turbo, less heat and less to go wrong.
> ABT is an Audi Motorsport Specialist who offer SC conversions which take the TT to 320-340 brake.
> 
> Rob and I are affiliated to a rare and small community of about 6 or 7 blown 3.2 TT that post up, it's nice when we can chat on a similar level as this conversion stuff can be a little technical and quirky which all adds to the learning curve.
> Steve


Not to mention there is so little discussion about 3.2T conversions. Such a cool motor to turbo :thumbup:


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Still cant find that vent mount online. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Was the dyno AWD or FWD?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

becker780 said:


> Still cant find that vent mount online. Anyone know where I can get one?


Here's a link where you should be able to find the vent mount.

http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadgetts_and_stuff/the_gadgett/page5.html


Robert


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> Was the dyno AWD or FWD?


The 414 whp and 394TQ was 15 psi of boost on a AWD Dynomite(Land and Sea) dyno.

Robert


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Unless I'm proved wrong you can't dyno a DSG car in 2WD cos the box doesn't allow any drive if the haldex fuse is pulled.
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Pulling the Haldex fuse has no impact on the DSG.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Pulling the Haldex fuse has no impact on the DSG.


If I remember correctly I pulled fuse 31 and I got no drive out of the DSG..maybe I was doing something wrong.
Steve


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Not to mention there is so little discussion about 3.2T conversions. Such a cool motor to turbo :thumbup:


Except in the 3.2L forum, where there is lots of discussion about boost. 



Chuckmeister87 said:


> It feels like I'm reading emails with you two signing your names at the bottom of each post.. :laugh:


Because you are. :laugh:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is a picture of the 42 Draft Design catch can installed.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rob, i had an issue pressurising the block using the standard cyclone system mounted in the rocker cover and the OEM connection to it was leaking.
Ive gutted the cyclone and opened it up at the point of exit, cos if you look down the end of the connection the hole changes to rectangular at the cyclone. I drilled straight through it to open it up and then used a large bore hose to run to my Provent. Pressurising the block is now history for me.

This is my setup with some of the clutter removed.
Im running Wossner pistons which are known for increased blow-by, but you may be ok.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just picked up a second set of Bluewater Performance adjustable control arms and P3Cars.com Vent Integrated Digital Interface. Hopefully I'll have time to install them next week


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It always works out like this....
No parts=plenty of free time
Parts=no free time
:laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> It always works out like this....
> No parts=plenty of free time
> Parts=no free time
> :laugh:


I think money plays a factor also. Oh yeah, and women too! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> I think money plays a factor also. Oh yeah, and women too! :laugh:


oh yeah


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Car looked and sounded great on the strip on ocean city!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Do we get any pics or vids Rob..
Any times..
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

StateSideS3 said:


> Car looked and sounded great on the strip on ocean city!


Thanks, I'll try get some pic up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> Thanks, I'll try get some pic up.


I know you took some ic:. The question is did you use your phone or real camera:laugh:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I know you took some ic:. The question is did you use your phone or real camera:laugh:


That is the question!😋


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> That is the question!😋


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## eze-1.8t (Feb 18, 2013)

amazing build up, i'm looking fordward the results!!


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

So how do we change the boost on these things? It appears you have done it...


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

To adjust boost you will need a 4 mm Allen wrench there's a screw on the back of the compressor housing make sure you make very small adjustments, I believe I turn my a quarter turn and it increased to boost almost 1 PSI. To increase to boost you need to turn to screw counterclockwise below are some pictures of the screw and its location.

Robert


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the boost info... I can't believe you can take a picture of that.. It seems impossible to get in there on mine...

You will love the pcars gauge.... I have a HPA badged one they installed... I keep it on the coolant view all the time.. Watching boost is boring because you can FEEL it on these puppies! But for knowing your boost level... That's key..

As for the person who stated there were not very many boosted VR6 discussions... Hu? I'm following about 10 here... 

All considering this is an HPA build, you can see they have a new site... basically the same information... But some new products and services (turbo rebuilds, etc...)

Also, watch out if those are regular zip ties... That area above the turbo will melt stuff that's not 300+ F rated... Consider reviewing the cloth tape i found on my thread, or stainless steal zip ties (i painted mine black with engine enamel)...


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sentari said:


> Thanks for the boost info... I can't believe you can take a picture of that.. It seems impossible to get in there on mine...
> 
> You will love the pcars gauge.... I have a HPA badged one they installed... I keep it on the coolant view all the time.. Watching boost is boring because you can FEEL it on these puppies! But for knowing your boost level... That's key..
> 
> ...


I took the picture with my iPhone, it is a little tight but you can slide your hand back there and get to to it with a Allen wrench. It's actually easier to take a picture with a phone then it is to see the screw with my eyes.

I haven't gotten around to installing the P3.com gauge. I was waiting to have a oil cooler installed with a oil sensor so I can monitor its temperature. I believe the zip ties came with the kit, but I like what you did and I think I will go with some metal zip ties.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Using a "Liquid Gauge" connected to the OBD port allows you to monitor oil temp, water temp, egts and IAT all on 1 page. Fantastic bit of kit that mounts into a vent.
Steve


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

beautiful TT...:thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Using a "Liquid Gauge" connected to the OBD port allows you to monitor oil temp, water temp, egts and IAT all on 1 page. Fantastic bit of kit that mounts into a vent.
> Steve


I was looking to get the liquid gauge but I got a really good deal on the P3.com multi gauge at H2o. This was the first event they had the gauge for the mk1 TT and they make gauges for HPA and I have an HPA turbo so they gave me a couple items for free.




ray32 said:


> beautiful TT...:thumbup:


Thanks

I took first place for best looking motor at Dubs At The Gap this weekend.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

It's kind of funny because the few car shows i've been to I usually get the 'what did you do? It looks basically stock'... the install is so OE looking that it's just hard for gear heads to appreciate its eloquence... the ones that get the most attention are usually quite over the top, don't use head shields (so everyone can see the kewl turbos), probably break every other drive...


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sentari said:


> It's kind of funny because the few car shows i've been to I usually get the 'what did you do? It looks basically stock'... the install is so OE looking that it's just hard for gear heads to appreciate its eloquence... the ones that get the most attention are usually quite over the top, don't use head shields (so everyone can see the kewl turbos), probably break every other drive...


That is true, it's usually somebody with a big turbo in your face and a lot of bling that wins. I was really surprise when they called my name.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got to dyno my car today. dynomite( land & sea) AWD dyno 400whp and 445 torque at 17.5psi.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCgxv2XCrDs&feature=em-upload_owner#action=share


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not bad at all Rob.
Im getting about those figures on 15 psi and torque coming in by about 3000rpm.
Some nice curves on show.
Steve


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

That curve really does make alot of the recent 1.8t builds i have seen look like absolute wastes of time and money.
:beer:


----------



## Budgeezer (Apr 7, 2005)

Rford71 said:


> Got to dyno my car today. dynomite( land & sea) AWD dyno 400whp and 445 torque at 17.5psi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Budgeezer





sTT eV6 said:


> Not bad at all Rob.
> Im getting about those figures on 15 psi and torque coming in by about 3000rpm.
> Some nice curves on show.
> Steve


Steve, I was making the same horsepower at 14-15psi, the only increase I got going to 17 1/2 was 50ft lb more torque. I think low to mid 400whp is the max I can get out of HPA intake manifold with out going E85 or water meth. Plus I only have 550 fuel injectors.

I think I'm done trying to make more power(for now). My next project is to put my BBK on and I would like to do a oil cooler like yours Steve, these VRT's run hot!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Didn't you say.....2 h20's ago you were going e85?:laugh:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was running E85 before I went FI. I had BlueWater Performance stage 1 Flex fuel kit.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice numbers :thumbup: If you go up there again, let me know so I can tag along if you don't mind.



Good to know there is a nice AWD dyno local. When my pile is up and running after winter, I'll need to go somewhere.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

18T_BT said:


> Nice numbers :thumbup: If you go up there again, let me know so I can tag along if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know there is a nice AWD dyno local. When my pile is up and running after winter, I'll need to go somewhere.



I'll definitely let you know when I go back up there. What do you need to do to your car to get it back on the road?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Rford71 said:


> I'll definitely let you know when I go back up there. What do you need to do to your car to get it back on the road?



Install the engine and transmission and still need to purchase a few parts: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5999607-so-I-bought-a-TT...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Install the engine and transmission and still need to purchase a few parts: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5999607-so-I-bought-a-TT...


What a coincidence, that's all I have to do too! :laugh: Rob, are you interested in those KW v3's?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

20v master said:


> What a coincidence, that's all I have to do too! :laugh: Rob, are you interested in those KW v3's?


Probably not, I need to do some more research on suspensions. I know V3s are really good but might be an overkill for my needs. Plus I need to do a couple of home projects this winter (remodel a Bathroom) and sell some of my toys so I can buy new ones.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Nice numbers :thumbup:


agreed! like I said on IG, gotta love all that torque at 4k rpm :heart:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I finally got around to putting some brakes on the front, still need to do rear.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice look! What are the details of those brakes? My 8 Piston HPA brakes are actually Brembo as well with some RS-6 Rotors.... Although I have some vibration on braking going on for a while now... Gotta have that checked...(i thought it would work itself out) so i'm not sure what's going on...


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sentari said:


> Very nice look! What are the details of those brakes? My 8 Piston HPA brakes are actually Brembo as well with some RS-6 Rotors.... Although I have some vibration on braking going on for a while now... Gotta have that checked...(i thought it would work itself out) so i'm not sure what's going on...


The six-piston Bermbo calipers with 358" floating rotors, is the ECS stage 5 kit. It dropped 7.5lbs on each corner.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

It's quite an impressive weight saving when going with a quality aftermarket upgrade.
I've gone with a Tarox B34 10 pot and 348 mm 2 piece disc, but I can't tell any difference when driving as the screaming is distracting..
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not sure how Audi got so many pounds into my OE brakes, but I remember just feeling how much lighter the HPA kit was.... And that was nothing compared to swapping the wheels and tires... That's where I really felt it... I'd bet that alone offset the entire turbo package.. And it's unsprung!


----------



## .:R Wagon (Dec 16, 2010)

looking good,cant wait to see whats next..


----------



## DGI (Jan 28, 2002)

Just found this thread as I talked with NGP today about a similar setup and they told me there was a MKV R and a TT rolling around with this kit installed. Looking great!!! Hopefully i'll see you around town sometime.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Robert, the car looks Fantastic! The OZ's look better on the TT for sure


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

BOUDAH said:


> Robert, the car looks Fantastic! The OZ's look better on the TT for sure


Thanks Ellery, I think i may change up the color of them this year. Maybe gun metal or bronze.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> Thanks Ellery, I think i may change up the color of them this year. Maybe gun metal or bronze.


Bronze looks good on just about any car and wheel combo. Or you can do like I did and shoot for something between grey and bronze If you're planning on powder coat I can give you the website with color options that my guy uses so you have a reference. Just PM me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I received my 034 hard anodized surge tank today. Starting to get ready to run corn juice.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Nice build, read it through. 

I believe you are presently running UM tune; what can you tell me about it? Is it Jeff's "drop in" for HPA kitted cars using the 550 injectors and the 75mm mini pro maf? I'm toying with the idea of trying it on my HPA kitted car currently in FT450 configuration. If this is what you are currently running tune wise, what can you tell me about your impressions......... do you know if it uses the two o2 sensor in the exhaust manifold ? any issues?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Arizman3 said:


> Nice build, read it through.
> 
> I believe you are presently running UM tune; what can you tell me about it? Is it Jeff's "drop in" for HPA kitted cars using the 550 injectors and the 75mm mini pro maf? I'm toying with the idea of trying it on my HPA kitted car currently in FT450 configuration. If this is what you are currently running tune wise, what can you tell me about your impressions......... do you know if it uses the two o2 sensor in the exhaust manifold ? any issues?


Yes I'm running UM tune. Last summer I drove my car up to Connecticut and dropped it off with Jeff for two weeks and him and Fred worked on software my for HPA turbo kit and my DSG. Jeff made the decision to use the 75 mm pro MAF because the HPA silicone wouldn't allow for the 4 inch MAF to fit it. The 4 inch MAF is what he usually uses for his tunes with 550cc fuel injectors. I assume Jeff is using the two o2 sensors in the exhaust manifold, he did not relocate them to another location. I have not experienced any issues with the UM tune, previously I would get a cell due to driving with light throttle cruising when the ECU would lose connection with one of the O2 sensors. This I believe is a common problem with people with the HPA turbo kit running aftermarket Cams.


----------



## DamienSteal (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice read Rob.. I wanted a blacked out TT for a long time b4 i bought my .:R... Ended up with a CW .:R lol, go figure. Although now seeing yours I dont think either would have been a bad choice


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

DamienSteal said:


> Nice read Rob.. I wanted a blacked out TT for a long time b4 i bought my .:R... Ended up with a CW .:R lol, go figure. Although now seeing yours I dont think either would have been a bad choice


Thanks Jamie, hopefully your car will be done soon, it's going to be a hell of a machine. It has everything you could want in a R!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Replace the Walbro 255 fuel pump with a Bosch 044 in the 034 surge tank. It's installed underneath my battery box.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*still looking for brakes ??*



Rford71 said:


> First I wound like to thank the guys at NGP Racing who did my install and fabrication.
> 
> Okay, when I my first got my TT I intended to keep it NA, with a few bolt on mods which I did for a while. Prior to my HPA turbo build I had the following mod.
> 
> ...





















there are many out there that is what I am looking for in next bit of time.... Looking great


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

A couple updated pictures


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

looks great Rob!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rford71 said:


> Thanks guys!


Yep, sick build! Gratz' you did err' right!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Billtt32 said:


> Yep, sick build! Gratz' you did err' right!


Thanks 


Rob


----------



## Keir540i (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad to see it came out how you hoped Rob!

Was a pleasure working with you on the early stages.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

When ca i check this beast out?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Keir


Ellery, i'm out of town till the end of this month, but we definitely got to get together for you move.


Rob


----------



## Budgeezer (Apr 7, 2005)

Looking good Rob.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Dammed... That is one HOT MKI TT...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like we have a turbo love fest going on..
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Brad

Steve, how's the new transmission working out? With the Kevlar clutch pads, does it hold the pads with list clutch pressure or does it allow you to provide more clutch pressure without slipping?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> Thanks Brad
> 
> Steve, how's the new transmission working out? With the Kevlar clutch pads, does it hold the pads with list clutch pressure or does it allow you to provide more clutch pressure without slipping?


Everything is working but I'm holding off pushing the limits for a while yet and just enjoying the car again for a while longer.
Steve


----------



## Budgeezer (Apr 7, 2005)

How is your oil cooler and fan set up working?

Trying to manage the temps that I am experiencing in traffic.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

What are the kinds of temps you are seeing?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

On my setup I'm running a Mocal 25 row with no fan.
I'm low 90s cruising and high 90s at medium duty.
I expect to be 100-110 when on it.
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok cool... That's about where mine is... On Tuesday i'm installing the oil cooler and we will see how that works... It was pretty inexpensive as compared to such things as clutches.. 

What's the 'danger' zone kind of temps?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think the car will go into limp mode if DSG reaches 130C, but I don't monitor the box..
As I run a larger more efficient water rad for the engine, I think this assists the Mocal oil cooler, which is in its own air scoop and has max free flowing air as some coolers are hampered by front bumpers.

If you want pain..get the HPA 7:8 clutchpack as the cost will feed a small country, but it's meant to be the best option.
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Well you know the clutches I have and indeed they are the price of a nice island. That's a good point about the DSG temps. I should take a look at those too. But need to hook up VCDS for that. But I have a tun of logging to do anyways. I'll also have to look and see what the EGT's are too... I can see those easily with P3Cars. 

Is anyone else doing temp testing and know the limits?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I would be interested to see other peeps EGTs as I read mine off the Liquid Gauge connected to the ECU and I have recently modified my head to accommodate the FI application which has lowered them a little.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Budgeezer said:


> How is your oil cooler and fan set up working?
> 
> Trying to manage the temps that I am experiencing in traffic.


Can't give you a real impression of it yet. We've had some unusually cool weather the last couple of weeks and on the downside my intank OEM fuel pump went out and is getting replaced


Rob


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I guess I should give a update, that the to field pump replacedshortly after that I noticed that I was getting a loud exhaust sound coming from underneath the hood. I found some broken studs on the hot side of the turbo housing where the hot side of the turbo connects V band adapter. The turbo was removed and ship to HPA who drilled out and replaced all the studs and shipped it back to me for free. When to H2i and drove the car pretty hard and sat in a lot of traffic and no heat issues with the new oil cooler with the fan and low temp fan switch and low temp thermostat.

























H2o








The car on my Snap on scissor lift










Rob


----------



## Budgeezer (Apr 7, 2005)

Good to hear that the oil cooler is working well. Sounds like HPA took care of you. 

Via phone


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, A big thanks to Darryl at HPA for getting the turbo housing machined, new studs installed with new copper nut and shipped back to me real quick


Rob


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Good customer service exists?!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just hit 66666 miles!










Rob


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! Cheers to many miles more


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sweet oil cooler upgrade Rob (looks expensive). Have any pics or details of how/where the external exchanger is mounted that it required a fan? And are you logging/monitoring oil temp?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll take some pictures the next time I pulled the bumper cover off. I have a auxiliary radiator in the driver side fender, so my oil cooler is mounted in the passenger side fender well where your 1.8T intercooler is. The fan is really not needed, it just helps when I'm stuck in traffic (VR6 turbo run to hot!) 











Rob


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

The oil cooler(6 series setrab 19 row) and fan switch(190 Degree) I got from Setrab. I got the oil cooler kit(Mocal KVR6T) from USRT but they do not keep the kits in stock they have to order it from BAT then ship it to you, so it's better to just order it direct from BAT. And my fan(VA21-A37-45A * 5.6"P/12V/No Connector) I ordered it directly from Spal. I also added a smaller Volkswagen OEM oil to water heat exchanger to help warm the oil up in cold weather.


Setrab. sūsa, llc.
24 S. Clayton St., Centerburg, Ohio 43011
T: (740)625-6228

BAT Incorporated
7630 Matoaka Rd.
Sarasota, FL 34243 USA
phone (941) 355-0005

SPAL Automotive USA
1731 SE Oralabor Road
Ankeny, IA 50021-9412




Rob


----------



## Budgeezer (Apr 7, 2005)

Excellent info Rob! I'm on the brink of ordering the same set up for my car. 

Via phone


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool, I asked because I am putting the finishing touch on an external oil cooler system on mine. I have been debating if I should go to the side like you did (likely needing a fan due to limited airflow), or just mounting it in the front (adding another restriction to the radiator and IC). 

It would be cool if you were monitoring and keeping an eye on oil temp so we can share notes. I remember adding a fan to my oil cooler in my Evo and having mixed results. The fan, as you said, helped greatly with stationary recovery, but the system was never able to cool as much as it did without the fan while moving. The airflow blockage of the fan was adding a good 10-15* to peak temperature at track speed. At a 50+ mph average, and pushing it, not having the fan helped the cooling more than having it. We'll see how it behaves on my little 1.8t. 

BTW TT forum, Rob is killing us with that scissor jack lift. We should demand a TT garage-day at his place for making him pay for his fanciness! :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Rford71 said:


> I also added a smaller Volkswagen OEM oil to water heat exchanger to help warm the oil up
> 
> Rob


 Wouldn't that do the opposite? The larger oil/coolant exchangers are designed for larger/hotter running motors to help their oil get to temp faster (and obviously provide more exchange at high load). Think about it, more surface area for oil/coolant to exchange at warm up will result in more heat transferred from the hotter coolant to the colder oil. 

These things, in the way they function, are more warmers than coolers. They really only allow the heat load to be shared by both media, basically taking heat from the hottest media and dumping it into the coldest one. The bigger they are, the more effective they should be at doing so (especially at warm up).


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Wouldn't that do the opposite? The larger oil/coolant exchangers are designed for larger/hotter running motors to help their oil get to temp faster (and obviously provide more exchange at high load). Think about it, more surface area for oil/coolant to exchange at warm up will result in more heat transferred from the hotter coolant to the colder oil.
> 
> These things, in the way they function, are more warmers than coolers. They really only allow the heat load to be shared by both media, basically taking heat from the hottest media and dumping it into the coldest one. The bigger they are, the more effective they should be at doing so (especially at warm up).


Yes you're correct, but I didn't have the option of keeping my OEM oil/coolant exchanger. My only choice was to go without one or go with a smaller oil/coolant exchanger. I would have to get a custom oil fill pipe which wouldn't be too difficult . But the real problem is there is not enough room for the stock oil/coolant exchanger and sandwich plate with thermostat to fit.



The Snap on scissor lift was one of those craigslist find at a super good price that I couldn't pass up!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah, I see!

I almost ran into that myself with the 1.8t configuration. My cast American-made thermostatic sandwich plate is quite thicker than the popular eBay-style billet aluminum ones (black powder coated piece in the pic). That, retaining the exchanger, the big-mama filter that I normally ran, and I was out of room (hitting the metal IC crosspipe tube). Thankfully, a shorty filter (much shorter than OEM 1.8t) and I cleared the IC tube by an inch. I was able to source a shorty filter from an late American car with space limitation that had the same gasket diameter and 3/4 -16 TPI as our cars do. If you had posted about it, I would've given you the tip.

As the overthinking bastard that I am, I'm also looking at adding a secondary remote filter (to add oil volume and redundancy in filtration). One of those remote filter mounts like I have in the pic would have been another nice solution (in conjunction with a block off plate) to give you space to retain the larger exchanger. If you don't have any issues with the oil warm-up when it start getting really cold, I would leave it alone though. However, keep an eye on that oil temp at cold start in the winter! :beer:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

As usual Max you're always a wealth of knowledge. i'll keep an eye on the oil temperature this winter, but I have to admit my TT is pretty much a garage queen during the cold weather.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im running a mocal and sandwich plate, 70c internal stat, with the mocal 25 row installed in the fender/wing (non gearbox side) you drive on the wrong side of the road and wheel is in the wrong place, kinda guys..:laugh:
Colder weather is starting to move in on lil ol UK and temps are getting closer to 0C everyday and ive noticed that my oil temp barely gets above 73C when on the move and engine is sitting about 83C.
When sat in traffic for a while temps creep up to normal operating temps after 5 mins but soon drop again, once moving.
Im currently running with the undertray off which may be forcing temps down and once installed numbers may go up a bit more.
I am also recently running a low profile weather strip between hood/bonnet and engine bay which is allowing heat to escape..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221161766197#ht_1895wt_1157

So, i wonder if i need to re-instate the rain tray and weather strip for winter to keep the temps up..
Steve


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Steve, the lo-pro weatherstrip is irrelevant to your issue, it depressurizes the bay a bit by allowing more airflow to exit, but has no bearing on actual internal engine oil or coolant operating temperatures. 

Your issue is that you have a warm climate thermostatic cooler at 70*c. Usually these are suited for warm, tropical conditions - or track-only cars that are only used at high loads (where low-load driving and warm ups are not a concern). For your environment, you need a 82*c thermostatic plate for proper oil temp control, that's what I'm using even in my track TT because I get some cold mornings in the Northeast USA during racing season (it's nice to be able to start and run the car periodically during the winter too). 

Since you already have everything installed and running, they sell in-line thermostats that could be added to your plumbing. Another option would be to block the oil-cooler core during the cold months (lots of wannabe racers do that after putting a an improper oil cooler and having problems keeping oil temp up). Of course, switching to a higher regulated thermostatic plate would be the nicest fix, but whichever solution you pick, I'd get on it because cold oil isn't good at all for an engine (that when most natural internal wear happens).


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think the easiest thing for me to do is re-instate the weather strip and undertray and see where im at.
Dont get me wrong, temps rise to mid 90s on water and oil hits 100c when im on it, its just off boost cruising in cold weather keeps her cool. Summer and im on 90 both ways.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Max, here is the area where I did not have space to fit the stock heat exchanger. The picture below A 3.2 with a oil cooler without the heat exchanger. It is not a picture of my car I added a small heat exchanger that would fit in that area.


----------



## RobBoost (Jul 4, 2014)

I need that jack lol!!!!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

RobBoost said:


> I need that jack lol!!!!


Yeah I found it on craigslist for cheap, deafly makes working on the car a lot easier.


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

Updates ?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

simple_man said:


> Updates ?


Not much going on, I just sorted out a fueling issue I was having. Ended up replacing both fuel pumps. Went from the stock in tank to a DW65v in tank pump and replace the Bosch 044 surge tank pump. Upgraded to PSS9 coilovers and Defcon Competition Front suspension kit. and had some parts powder coated to change the look up a little bit. 

Right now I'm just saving up to do a Motor built for some future plans.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budgeezer (Apr 7, 2005)

Love the Defcons. Still debating the forged internals? 

Via phone


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Budgeezer said:


> Love the Defcons. Still debating the forged internals?
> 
> Via phone


Yes the Defcons a great mod. I want to go ahead and build the bottom in this fall, with IE Tuscan rods, JE Piston, Calico coated rod and main bearings and Raceware head studs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Rford71 said:


> Yes I'm running UM tune. Last summer I drove my car up to Connecticut and dropped it off with Jeff for two weeks and him and Fred worked on software my for HPA turbo kit and my DSG. Jeff made the decision to use the 75 mm pro MAF because the HPA silicone wouldn't allow for the 4 inch MAF to fit it. The 4 inch MAF is what he usually uses for his tunes with 550cc fuel injectors. I assume Jeff is using the two o2 sensors in the exhaust manifold, he did not relocate them to another location. I have not experienced any issues with the UM tune, previously I would get a cell due to driving with light throttle cruising when the ECU would lose connection with one of the O2 sensors. This I believe is a common problem with people with the HPA turbo kit running aftermarket Cams.


BTW, can't remember if I updated you but I got with Jeff and updated the R32 with the "drop in tune" developed for your ride........... works a treat, solved all the problems I was having with the HPA tune..... (several iterations that HPA was never able to iron out..... even drove the car to Canada and left it up there to no avail) 

Hats off to you for getting this done ... Very nice TT 

Paul


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

car is looking great! nice work


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good to hear the tune is working for you Paul. I have a lot of E85 in my area and I'm hoping UM releases their flex fuel tune soon I haven't heard much about it in about a year and a half.

Rob




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

They needed a car for a few weeks in CT. They posted up a couple months back looking for a volunteer...


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

MCPaudiTT said:


> They needed a car for a few weeks in CT. They posted up a couple months back looking for a volunteer...


Really, never saw it I'll have to give them a call to see if they found a car. I don't have a problem with them using mine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

What front bumper is that on the car, where did you buy it and what else did you have to buy seperate like the grille or did it come like that? Mine is all chipped up and since I will have to repaint it I would like to paint one of these glass ones at the same time and put it on but have my stock for when it cracks.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

bwdz said:


> What front bumper is that on the car, where did you buy it and what else did you have to buy seperate like the grille or did it come like that? Mine is all chipped up and since I will have to repaint it I would like to paint one of these glass ones at the same time and put it on but have my stock for when it cracks.



I purchased the front bumper cover a few years ago on eBay for I believe 300 bucks and it came with chrome S6 grill, I had the bumper and grill painted black to match the car. I just recently had my stock bumper shaved and put back on.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

